# Need study Material for Bank Exam. Please help



## Yoda (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Friends

I'm preparing for the State Bank of India(Associate Banks) Bank Exam. The examination type is Objective Type Examination

1. Test of Reasoning
2. Quantitative Aptitude
3. General Awareness / Computer Knowledge
4. English Language


I couldn't find any online material or dumps or sample test papers. If someone has got material in DOC or PDF or sample Q & A papers please share it with me or give me some links so that I can download them from the internet.


I would also like to know whether can I use the Exams materials of Exams like 

GRE
GMAT
TOEFL
CAT
CET
IELTS
FCE
CAE
SAT
LSAT
XLRI
CET

Does any of the above Exam cover
1. Test of Reasoning
2. Quantitative Aptitude
3. General Awareness / Computer Knowledge
4. English Language

I'm looking for tutorials with Q & A with Explanations

Regards


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 14, 2008)

You may go here. *www.competitionreview.com/forthcoming/question_papers.asp
For General Awareness Read daily Newspapers with an eye for latest developments. I recommend you to join National School of Banking courses. They will give you a very good coaching. *www.nsbindia.com/


----------



## skghosh44 (Jun 14, 2008)

You may purchase banking exam guide books from local book shop. From these
books you may get some idea about the bank exam. Others things depends on your
intelegent, general knowledge and above all your educational knowledge.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 15, 2008)

heard that UPKAR prakashan's books are very good, my one friend joined to SBI by reading it, may try it.....


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 15, 2008)

Well .. I'd recommend reading Banking Services Chronicle .. And books published by them for the subjects mentioned by you.


----------



## Yoda (Jun 15, 2008)

thanks for all the replies


----------



## amiable_sudip (Sep 15, 2009)

*rapidshare.com/files/278947267/BANK_PO___CLERK.rar
*rapidshare.com/files/274551683/compititive_exam.rar
*rapidshare.com/files/258452971/CLERK_PO_EXAM_PAPERS.rar


----------

